# Windows XP can't connect via ethernet



## aerismel

I have a computer with windows xp installed and it doesn't have wifi, so I have to connect via ethernet, but when I plug the ethernet cable in the computer it doesn't connect to the internet.

I have checked the cable with other computers running windows vista and mac computers and both get connected, but the computer running windows XP doesn't.

The computer should connect to the internet the moment I plug in the cable, because that's how I used to connect a few years back, but this time, I plug in the cable and it doesn't work. What should I do? Should I change the connection?

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

Is this a fresh install of windows?  Did you install all the correct drivers for the hardware? Look in device manager to see if there is any entries listed under network adapters.


----------



## aerismel

Well, I formatted the pc because I was going to sell it, but now I'm using it again. The thing is, when I formatted it, it was supposed to install everything. I checked the device manager and under network adapters it says VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter without an exclamation symbol. So it means it's working correctly, but I can't manage to connect to the internet anyway.


----------



## johnb35

click start, click on run, type cmd click ok, then type ipconfig press enter.  tell me the information you get back.  You should have 4 lines of information, i need all of it.


----------



## aerismel

I get the following information:

Ethernet adapter local area connection:

connection-specific DNS suffix : 
link-local IPv6 Address : fe80::d546:91ad:8844:adc1%10
autoconfiguration IPv4 Address : 169.254.173.193
Subnet mask : 255.255.0.0
Default gateway :

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

You aren't getting a valid ip address from your dhcp.  The cable that is connected to this machine, where is the other end connected to?  Is it connected to a router?


----------



## aerismel

Yes, it's connected to a router. Port 1 of the router is connected to the ethernet to a time capsule. I tried connecting the computer with another ethernet cable from the time capsule and from the router itself and I can't connect to the internet either way.


----------



## johnb35

Something isn't setup correctly.  Either the router or bad ethernet driver.


----------



## aerismel

Is there something I can do to update the driver or something? I know it's not a router problem because other computers have worked with the ethernet cable. So I guess it's something wrong with the computer.


----------



## johnb35

What is the brand and model of computer?


----------



## aerismel

It's an HP pavilion mx703.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## johnb35

The MX703 is your monitor model number.  I need the model number for the tower you have.


----------



## aerismel

I'm sorry, you're right. It's hp pavilion a310m.

Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

This is the only driver i can find at Hp website for that model number.  

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&os=228&product=373506&sw_lang=

Try and see if it will work for you.


----------



## aerismel

I have installed the drivers and at the end of the installation I get a message that says:

The original drivers are stored in the c:\hp\drivers\lan folder. Please install the driver through the device manager.

The device manager opens automatically and if I try to update the driver for the ethernet, it says the latest version is installed.

I don't understand what's happening. Please help. I don't know what to do. It's very weird.

Thanks.


----------

